# Need Advice - My husband has failed the RED SEAL Test



## dylbra (Dec 30, 2013)

my husband failed the test twice and is having second thoughts about taking it the 3rd time - 1st time he got 61%, 2nd time he got 51%.  how can i help him, where can he go for tutoring before he gives up


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

First, lets discuss what exactly what the Red Seal is and how it is achieved.

There is a Federal dept. called the I.T.A., the industry training authority, that governs _*ALL*_ trades and their respective qualifications. Each Province is responsible for the _content_ of the exam, and what requirements are needed to write it, but ITA submits the test, corrects the test, and dispenses the qualifications. In B.C. an Alta, for example there is a 4 hr live cooking component that also has a hefty pastry part to it as well, each province is different.

There are two ways to achieve the Cook's Red Seal, the first way is the "front door" with a Prov. 3 yr apprenticeship, with the exam culminating the apprenticeship. The second way, or the "back door" way is to "challenge" the test. By Challenging, the ITA assumes that the applicant knows what material will be covered during the exam.

Here's what you can do:

Go to the ITA website and find out who your Provincial partner is. Usually it's a tourism board, or here in B.C. it's "Go2". The website should give you some idea of what will be covered in exam.

Find out from your husband where he thinks he needs help, ie: methods of cooking, cold kitchen, critical temps and procedures, baking, etc.

I'm very sure your Province will suggest to study Giesslin's "On Cooking", a very hefty book that covers just about everything, and a book most Provinces have adopted to use as a culinary textbook.

Bear in mind, each Province has the right to choose material and questions for the Red Seal, and content can change dramatically from one year to the next.

Hope this helps...


----------



## nuwan123 (Jan 5, 2014)

foodpump said:


> First, lets discuss what exactly what the Red Seal is and how it is achieved.
> 
> There is a Federal dept. called the I.T.A., the industry training authority, that governs _*ALL*_ trades and their respective qualifications. Each Province is responsible for the _content_ of the exam, and what requirements are needed to write it, but ITA submits the test, corrects the test, and dispenses the qualifications. In B.C. an Alta, for example there is a 4 hr live cooking component that also has a hefty pastry part to it as well, each province is different.
> 
> ...


hi chef before get baker red seal examination,,what are the books i can reffer,,


----------

